# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Effective New Tecnique

## maplmanha

100% success tecnique

I've been experimenting and... I have found the key to lucidity! 

Step 1: if you have had more than 50 lucid dreams fuck off.  :smiley: . This guide is only for struggling beginners.

Step 2: when you go to sleep you have to be HAPPY!!! If you're not happy go take a sht while eating some greasy Chinese food.

Step 3: set alarm to 4am.

Step 4: at 4am wake up. Do 5 push ups. Sit on your bed and repeat this to yourself outloud "100% success you bitch"

Step 5: talk to your subconscious. Ask him for help. Say please.

Step 6: lay down and softly rub your fingers. Try to go to sleep. After 3-5 minutes jump out he window and fly!


Ive tried this tecnique exactly 17 times, and guess what! All 17 I had lucid dreams longer than 10 minutes!

----------


## Funfetus

> "100% success you bitch"



I'm gonna print this up, huge, and put it on my wall.

----------


## Draxis

This seems alot like the FILD technique except you're rubbing your fingers together. Whats the point of the cursing if I may ask? Not criticizing, just curious

Draxis

----------


## Bobblehat

> if you have had more than 50 lucid dreams fuck off. .



I'm so tempted to put that as my sig.

----------


## Max ツ

> I'm so tempted to put that as my sig.



 ::lol::  me too. But really it seems like a modified version of FILD. I cant give it a try  :Cheeky:   so one of you try it and post the results here.

----------


## nina

Is this serious?  ::?: 

This is not a new technique. Although, the cursing might be.

----------


## Draxis

The idea of push ups is something that hadn't occurred to me for a WBTB, so i'll try that I guess.

----------


## M45t3r

> Step 4: at 4am wake up. Do 5 push ups. Sit on your bed and repeat this to yourself outloud "100% success you bitch"



YOU WIN !

----------


## LRT

New:
Lucid Dreaming for People who Swear too Much!

----------


## Hostilehobo

This is genius and I must try it.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Pointless use of expletives, if you ask me.  ::?:  It's also 100% for *you*. Everyone is different, and if you really wanted this to be a true method, you'd have others test it out (and hope they don't kill themselves in the process).

----------


## Hostilehobo

Lol, how would this kill anyone?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Jumping out the window, maybe? At least do an RC first.

----------


## Man of Shred

Nothing new. seems like a combo of a few different techniques. although maybe when I sneak out for a smoke during the WBTB part I'll yell out the 100% success bitch mantra just for fun!

----------


## DreamQueen

Oh my god! A wake back to bed! Brilliant!

----------


## DrunkenArse

> Oh my god! A wake back to bed! Brilliant!







> Nothing new. seems like a combo of a few different techniques. ...







> Pointless use of expletives, if you ask me.  I....







> Is this serious? 
> 
> This is not a new technique. Although, the cursing might be.



I think he's already replied to you guys  :laugh: 





> 100% success tecnique
> 
> ...  if you have had more than 50 lucid dreams fuck off. .




Seriously though, it might be better to replace the pushups with squats. They increase testosterone more than pushups. Testosterone increases focus which should help with LD's. Just a thought.

----------


## maplmanha

I guarantee you that if you try this method you will have a 100 fucking percent chance having a lucid dream. Fucking 100%!!! this is no joke for all you niggas out there.

----------


## DrunkenArse

> Fucking 100%!!! this is no joke for all you niggas out there.



I'm only 1/8th. Does that mean that I only have a 12.5% chance?

----------


## mrdeano

> *100% success tecnique*
> 
> I've been experimenting and... I have found the key to lucidity! 
> 
> Step 1: if you have had more than 50 lucid dreams fuck off. . This guide is only for struggling beginners.
> 
> Step 2: when you go to sleep you have to be HAPPY!!! If you're not happy go take a sht while eating some greasy Chinese food.
> 
> Step 3: set alarm to 4am.
> ...



Stopped reading after that.

----------


## M45t3r

> Stopped reading after that.

----------


## ClearView

Looks Genius. I think the most effective part is 



> Step 4: at 4am wake up. Do 5 push ups. Sit on your bed and repeat this to yourself outloud "100% success you bitch"



-CV

----------


## taylor

> I'm only 1/8th. Does that mean that I only have a 12.5% chance?



lmao  ::lol::

----------


## MisterHyde

Sounds an awful lot like WBTB with exercise.  But as I' m a natural, I guess I'll fuck off...

----------


## LRT

I think this guy is a troll...

----------


## jarrhead

No, I think this guy has a great sense of humor.  :wink2: 

Sounds fun. I'll do it tonight just for kicks.. without the pushups. Mentally repeat "If I can see, i'm dreaming 100% success bitch."

----------


## mrdeano

> 



Don't understand the point of this.

There is *no* such thing as a 100% success induction method. Period.

----------


## M45t3r

> Don't understand the point of this.



 



> Originally Posted by *mrdeano*  
> _Stopped reading after that._



What's the point of replying if you didn't even bother to read it ?





> There is *no* such thing as a 100% success induction method.  Period.



It's just a matter of time...

----------


## Spliph

As a matter of fact, swearing to myself just might work  ::D:

----------


## gohan3499

> I'm only 1/8th. Does that mean that I only have a 12.5% chance?



I LOL'D

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Tried this this morning, broke my dry spell, just lol...

Friday edit: And another one this morning o.0 not great awareness or length to the LD, but intense vividity. 

WBTB seems to be on great form for me = )

----------


## Daydreamer77

In my oppinion I think u all r being too critical. Obviously this technique won't work for everyone and it may not be new but I think it is a good combination of techneques that are already used. So it may not work for 100% of users but it's still a good idea.

----------


## jarrhead

The swearing makes me lose my thought way too easily.

----------


## Daydreamer77

I have to say I like this tecnique.
Though I am a noobie so to speak at this whole lucid
dream stuff, I was able to have a fairly vivid dream using this technique. Whether or not I was controling what transpired in my dream i don't know but it was a dream that iv been wanting to have for a while.
I didn't follow the directions exactly however. The only differences were that I got up a 6 (mostly because I had to use the bathroom) and instead of the 5 pushups I did 5 squates as suggested by phlosopherstone. And I didn't rub my fingers or jump out the windo. But the whole 100% bitch thing I did.

----------


## horsey101

> I guarantee you that if you try this method you will have a 100 fucking percent chance having a lucid dream. Fucking 100%!!! this is no joke for all you n***** out there.



Please don't use the n-word.

This technique seems like a WBTB + FILD with cursing and exercise thrown in. I would recommend a safer RC than jumping out of windows, but the core technique seems sound.

----------


## jarrhead

> 100% success tecnique
>  If you're not happy go take a sht while eating some greasy Chinese food.



Epic win.

----------


## Daydreamer77

> Goals:
> Fly [X] controllably [ ]
> Look at my reflection [X] and not wake up [ ]
> Dream sex [ ]



I like that last goal. I must say you are the first person I'v seen have that as a goal I applaud your willingness to admit it. Dream sex is also a goal I wish to acheave.

----------


## horsey101

> I like that last goal. I must say you are the first person I'v seen have that as a goal I applaud your willingness to admit it. Dream sex is also a goal I wish to acheave.



Hehe. I think we both know it's a goal of the majority of the teenage guys on this forum. It's half the reason I wanted to learn how to LD.

----------


## Daydreamer77

I agree with megan fox she's pretty hot. But I never relly saw what the big deal with Matt Damon is. I always liked John Stamos better. (I'm stright, though I would do it with John stamos if I wasn't)

edit: sorry this is getting off topic. I'm finished.

----------


## jarrhead

> In my oppinion I think u all r being too critical. Obviously this technique won't work for everyone and it may not be new but I think it is a good combination of techneques that are already used. So it may not work for 100% of users but it's still a good idea.



No. It's a 100 fucking percent chance!  LMAO

----------


## Daydreamer77

> No. It's a 100 fucking percent chance!  LMAO



Fair enough.

----------


## Jayme

This is a beautiful topic.

I'm going to do this tonight, just to see the outcome  :laugh:

----------


## mikegrung

Also use a technique like this I use WBTB + DILD

Wake up at 4am stay in bed keep repeating a phrase/mantra(i am gonna have a dream and i am gonna realize i am dreaming)

5-10 minutes later you will be dreaming(because REM sessions are very close)

----------


## mikegrung

this method REALLY is good i have used it before and got my first lucid dream FIRST ATTEMPT ASWELL!

All it is, is a WBTB + DILD

----------


## Jayme

While I didn't quite reach lucidity, I could feel I was close. VERY close.

Doing this again tonight.


And thanks for the "100% success bitch". That's all I say now  ::lol::

----------


## starzandstripes

SOme freaking great technique.  I follow it down to a tee and then when I jump out my window I cant fly and fall to my near death on the ground.  I want to say this tenique is not 100% fool proof as I the fool have proven it to be flawed.

----------


## Jayme

lol...shouldn't it be common sense to do a more safe reality check?

Like the hand or nose one? XD


Anyways, this actually gets me feeling pretty...dreamy.

----------


## Mzzkc

I'm definitely gonna try out the bit with the Chinese Food.

----------


## Connor23

This is amazing. all i did was say "100% success you bitch" before going to bed and a little bit into my dream i became lucid.  It is my first induced lucid dream and am surely going to try it again tonight.

----------


## jarrhead

> I'm definitely gonna try out the bit with the Chinese Food.



I had a dream I was taking a shit eating greasy chinese food and getting a BJ.  I can't believe I wasn't lucid... If that's not something that only happens in dreams.. you're a god!

----------


## starzandstripes

Well I did this in spite of my better judgment.  I followed through with everything jumped out the window and fell quickly to the ground like a large rock.  When I hit he ground it hurt like hell.  My arm felt like it was broken and my leg throbbed like hell.  I looked down and it was bleeding.  My wife came running out as when I went through the window I broke it.  she asked me if i was insane or had lost my freaking mind.  She then helped me up and strongly suggested we go the emergency room(now for those of you unmarried guys, the worse thing you can do is say no to your wife, if you think this is a crock, you will learn) Anyways I digress, i went to the ER and went through all the motions, treating the bleeding wound, set my arm for a cast ect.  It really hurt alot as well.  I eventually got home laid down and lloked at the clock.  Holy crap, 6 hours had passed, I had a totally long vivid lucid dream that seemed so realy it was amazing.  It was so damn real, I keep saying to myself.  So real that I must still be dreaming two days later as the cast is still on my arm and my leg still has a large bandage on it, now that must be some kind of record for time in a lucid dream.  This really works!! :Oh noes:

----------


## fleeee1

> Well I did this in spite of my better judgment.  I followed through with everything jumped out the window and fell quickly to the ground like a large rock.  When I hit he ground it hurt like hell.  My arm felt like it was broken and my leg throbbed like hell.  I looked down and it was bleeding.  My wife came running out as when I went through the window I broke it.  she asked me if i was insane or had lost my freaking mind.  She then helped me up and strongly suggested we go the emergency room(now for those of you unmarried guys, the worse thing you can do is say no to your wife, if you think this is a crock, you will learn) Anyways I digress, i went to the ER and went through all the motions, treating the bleeding wound, set my arm for a cast ect.  It really hurt alot as well.  I eventually got home laid down and lloked at the clock.  Holy crap, 6 hours had passed, I had a totally long vivid lucid dream that seemed so realy it was amazing.  It was so damn real, I keep saying to myself.  So real that I must still be dreaming two days later as the cast is still on my arm and my leg still has a large bandage on it, now that must be some kind of record for time in a lucid dream.  This really works!!



sounds like you had less than 100 percent success, bitch.

----------


## bushi

Hahah fail!

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

"100% success you bitch."

Damn, you're my new hero. Bitch.  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

> Well I did this in spite of my better judgment.  I followed through with everything jumped out the window and fell quickly to the ground like a large rock.  When I hit he ground it hurt like hell.  My arm felt like it was broken and my leg throbbed like hell.  I looked down and it was bleeding.  My wife came running out as when I went through the window I broke it.  she asked me if i was insane or had lost my freaking mind.  She then helped me up and strongly suggested we go the emergency room(now for those of you unmarried guys, the worse thing you can do is say no to your wife, if you think this is a crock, you will learn) Anyways I digress, i went to the ER and went through all the motions, treating the bleeding wound, set my arm for a cast ect.  It really hurt alot as well.  I eventually got home laid down and lloked at the clock.  Holy crap, 6 hours had passed, I had a totally long vivid lucid dream that seemed so realy it was amazing.  It was so damn real, I keep saying to myself.  So real that I must still be dreaming two days later as the cast is still on my arm and my leg still has a large bandage on it, now that must be some kind of record for time in a lucid dream.  This really works!!



I smell large amounts of bullshit. Why? * ITS A ONE HUNDRED FUCKING PERCENT CHANCE!*

----------


## Molder

Woke up at 4:35 AM on my own. Did exactly what you said.

It kept me awake for two hours. And no lucid dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## bushi

I hereby award you the captain cluedo award for 2010!!

----------


## Sorox

Did this and here are my results.
I Did the exact tutorial, but I changed it from rubbing the fingers to doing the Fild trick. Well, I tried doing it the first time, didn't make me lucid, but put me into SP. Tried 5 minutes after getting out of SP, and guess what, more SP! So I tried one more time for lack of better judgment, and I went Lucid. Pretty crappy though. I was Lucid for about 5 minutes, then i lost control and wound up in a regular dream. Nice Tut though.

P.S. Funny little story. While doing this, I used my alarm to wake me up at 4:35 A.M., and apparently it woke my Brother up to, because when I started to repeat, "100% succes, you bitch!" My brother says, "Max, what are you saying? Go to sleep..."

----------


## Sensidream

Haha I am going to give it a try man.

I had a good laugh after reading this post, It should be easy to sleep happy tonight thinking that I ll wake up at 4 and say "100 percent succes beatch".

I definitly think that lucid dreaming can only be done when your single at least when you start.

Good night )

----------


## Willowleaf

@maplmanha

I can't do the WBTB part because I'm a deep sleeper an have no alarm clock, any alternatives?

I just realized how this idea works, everyone who tries it jumps out their window and dies and thus can't post that it doesn't work, smart  ::bowdown:: , lol

----------


## ImAsleep

You made me laugh in real life.

----------


## Raspberry

Well, uh, I'll try exercising when I wake up. Maybe it will... do something  :smiley: 

Least it'll give you arm muscle, right?  ::lol::

----------


## bushi

> Least it'll give you arm muscle, right?




Nah.  But it might make you ever so slightly stronger if you do it every night for a month.

----------

